# Today's Cattle Thieves and the Men Who Stop Them



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Fun read.

http://www.americancowboy.com/article/long-rope-54763?utm_source=AmericanCowboyFB&utm_campaign=Facebook&utm_medium=link

Resonates in a way. Have a friend accused of rustling but the guy he allegedly rustled from has been accused of being a thief himself.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Fun read.
> http://www.americancowboy.com/article/long-rope-54763?utm_source=AmericanCowboyFB&utm_campaign=Facebook&utm_medium=link
> Resonates in a way. Have a friend accused of rustling but the guy he allegedly rustled from has been accused of being a thief himself.


Good read. Not enough cowboys in this part of the country with the skills to pull that off.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe we could get some enforcement for the punk kids that let mine and my neighbors cattle out!!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

There where cattle stolen locally in the past 5 years dairy cows guy did it two times but forgot to remove metal tags from there ears . Dairy farmer didn't know they where missing until dairy producers came to test milk weights.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Embezzlement seems to be the common large farm bit. Hear tales of accountants, secretaries, hired hands swiping cash, fuel, lube, semen straws, you name it petty larceny.

Protect your assets, farm small and be a venture capitalist. I think the more people you involve on a farm leads to problems. Of course I dream of being larger than I am but I can handle a little bit more.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Way back in the 90's I helped my friend pen his cattle for T&SWCRA inspection because someone stole some of my friends cattle. The ranger checked brands then arrested the 2 local cattle thieves. Another neighbor had a nearly new GN stock trailer stolen and the T&SWCRA ranger located trailer about 100 miles west of us.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Several years ago during one of the spikes in beef value, I read about some enterprising thieves that used a gutted motorhome for stealing cattle! The joke would be loaning your son-in-law your Winnie for the weekend!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

azmike said:


> Several years ago during one of the spikes in beef value, I read about some enterprising thieves that used a gutted motorhome for stealing cattle! The joke would be loaning your son-in-law your Winnie for the weekend!!


That's original.


----------

